# Ошибки: ядро 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 + sysctl

## Keeper2k7

Привет всем!

В общем есть следующие ошибки и так к делу.

Виртуальная машина: vmware последняя версия

Операцационная версия: Gentoo 2008.0

Ядро гостевой ОС: Gentoo-sources 2.6.27-gentoo-r8

Проблема собственно в том что sysctl ругается на два параметра а именно на:

error: "Invalid argument" reading key "fs.binfmt_misc.register"

error: permission denied on key 'net.ipv4.route.flush'

Поиски по google не дали результатов единственное что стало понятно это то что этот баг встречается в некоторых версия ОС и в разных ядрах но вариантов лечения я не нашел. Единственная рекомендация которую видел это обновить ядро. Но щас в portage последнее ядро 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 (грубо говоря это 2.6.27.12 с этого момента вышло уже 6 патчей но в portage еще нет обновлений) Исходя из этого назрел вопрос можно ли обновить ядро Gentoo-sources патчами с kernel.org если можно то как это сделать?

----------

## ba

 *Keeper2k7 wrote:*   

> error: "Invalid argument" reading key "fs.binfmt_misc.register"
> 
> error: permission denied on key 'net.ipv4.route.flush'

 

это не является ошибками в полном их понимамнии, тк это write-only sysctl-и, то при попытке их чтения они понятное дело выдают ошибку...

----------

## Keeper2k7

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *Keeper2k7 wrote:*   error: "Invalid argument" reading key "fs.binfmt_misc.register"
> 
> error: permission denied on key 'net.ipv4.route.flush' 
> 
> это не является ошибками в полном их понимамнии, тк это write-only sysctl-и, то при попытке их чтения они понятное дело выдают ошибку...

 

Вы имеете виду то что вывод сообщений об ошибках это нормальное положение вещей? Через sysctl эти параметры тоже не меняются так что я бы не сказал что это нормально. Иными словами если так должно быть то ошибки тем более не должно появляться если конечно данные параметры sysctl предусмотрены системой именно в таком виде как они щас поскольку вы говорите что это в полнее нормальное положение вещей.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

```
 $ ls -l /proc/sys/net/ipv4/route/flush 

--w------- 1 root root 0 Фев 23 13:42 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/route/flush

```

Как уже сказал ba, это параметры только для записи. У них нет значения чтобы его читать.

Иными словами, это нормальное положение вещей.

----------

## Keeper2k7

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  $ ls -l /proc/sys/net/ipv4/route/flush 
> 
> ...

 

Спасибо я уже понял. Но как я уже говорил, правильнее было бы что бы вывод был без ошибок если это нормальное положение вещей то сообщения об ошибках не должны появляться. Возможно, стоит сообщить об этом разработчикам, что бы сделали соответствующие изменения. Возможно для многих, вывод сообщений о несуществующих ошибках это мелочь, но в целом если это можно исправить, то почему бы и нет. Даже несмотря что это в большей мере косметика. 

Спасибо за ответы.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Keeper2k7 wrote:*   

> Правильнее было бы что бы вывод был без ошибок если это нормальное положение вещей то сообщения об ошибках не должны появляться.

 

Если ты что-то делаешь заведомо неправильное то естественно система тебя предупреждает ошибками что ты не прав.

Ошибки здесь - это нормально.

То, что ты предлагаешь, то есть убрать сообщения об ошибках - определенно ненормально.

Разработчики ядра известны, в заголовках каждого исходного файла обычно написано кто его написал.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> То, что ты предлагаешь, то есть убрать сообщения об ошибках - определенно ненормально.

 

разрабы могли сделать ворнинг, что это нормально

не надо путать и пугать народ

ошибка - это ненормально

все - личное ИМХО   :Smile: 

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> разрабы могли сделать ворнинг, что это нормально
> 
> 

 

И как это должно выглядеть? О_о 

"ПРЕДУПРЕЖДАЮ! Я тут файл не могу прочитать! Но ты не парься, эт нормально!" - так что-ли??? 

Вам говлорят не про то, что ошибка это нормально... Нормально в данной ситуации наличае этой ошибки и, соответственно, сообщения предупреждающего о ней! Что вполне разумно!!!

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fank wrote:*   

> разрабы могли сделать ворнинг, что это нормально

 

То есть ты предлагаешь ради какого-то там боязливого народа городить огород с предупреждениями?..

Тем более что это ошибка лишь на словах и ничего по-настоящему плохого не случиться даже если ты миллион раз попытаешься чего-нибудь считать из net.ipv4.route.flush. По сути это и есть предупреждение, то есть твоя ошибка, а не ошибка системы.

Система тебе говорит, ты ошибаешься, нельзя сделать так.

----------

## fank

может, я не разобрался, но ругается vmware, то есть источником проблемы является она

тогда выходит, что разрабы vmware в упор не видят очевидный ляп в их коде?

так что ли?

----------

## Keeper2k7

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> То есть ты предлагаешь ради какого-то там боязливого народа городить огород с предупреждениями?..

 

К слову этот как вы говорите боязливый народ использует данную систему более того система делается для народа или все же это просто игра с кодом…

Я уже говорил что раз это предупреждение не несет никакой реально важной информации то и выводить его пользователю не имеет смысла.

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *Keeper2k7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> К слову этот как вы говорите боязливый народ использует данную систему более того система делается для народа или все же это просто игра с кодом…
> 
> Я уже говорил что раз это предупреждение не несет никакой реально важной информации то и выводить его пользователю не имеет смысла.

 

Подобные реплики уже запарили чес слово!

Ребят без обид... не хотите понимать/думать что вы делаете, используйте какую-нить там винду или макось... проще говоря плати за то что кто-то думает за тебя, либо думай сам!

Это предупреждение несёт информацию, информация о том что ты делаешь не правильно! А то что нет серьёзных последствий от этого... это уже совсем другой разговор!

без обид... но об этом несколько человек уже несколько раз сказали! Неужели так тяжело осмыслить?

PS: Gentoo изначально разрабатывался "just for fan"!

----------

## Keeper2k7

 *FlaTHunTeR wrote:*   

>  *Keeper2k7 wrote:*   
> 
> К слову этот как вы говорите боязливый народ использует данную систему более того система делается для народа или все же это просто игра с кодом…
> 
> Я уже говорил что раз это предупреждение не несет никакой реально важной информации то и выводить его пользователю не имеет смысла. 
> ...

 

Какая убедительная реплика! Причем тут деньги? Если я пришел на сайт разработчиков которые разрабатывают систему для людей и любой может внести свой вклад или поделится своим наблюдениями, а так же идеями, которые могут поддержать либо отвергнуть. Но это не значит, что нужно так яро доносить свое сообщение до массовости. Более того не рекомендую переходить на личности не забывайте зачем форум создан.

Дело то в том что данные сообщения выходят не только при попытке изменить эти параметры но и просто sysctl –A. Если это действие нормально, то не зачем посылать сообщения об ошибке или просто предупреждение?

Русская ветка как и везде на подобных сайтах похожа на храм гуру типа мы тут все всё знаем а вы смертные юзайте винду… Люди опуститесь на землю, все мы смертные, если нечего сказать по данному поводу закройте тему пусть эта ошибка будет. По мнению людей которые встали в защиту того что это не ошибка, данное сообщение о баге это всего лишь маленькая точка на огромном лице Gentoo. Но если никто эти параметры не может менять так или иначе то не обязательно это сообщать, таким образом, правильнее бы было если сообщение или предупреждение выводилось только при попытке изменить эти параметры. Например захотел изменить fs.binfmt_misc.register а система тебе в ответ мол этого делать нельзя, вот это разумный подход, а не как сейчас.

P.S. Уважаемые высоко нос не задирайте! Тут прямо все очень пресвященные, аж прямо неудобно становится что потревожил столь важных особ…

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *Keeper2k7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Какая убедительная реплика! Причем тут деньги? Если я пришел на сайт разработчиков которые разрабатывают систему для людей и любой может внести свой вклад или поделится своим наблюдениями, а так же идеями, которые могут поддержать либо отвергнуть. Но это не значит, что нужно так яро доносить свое сообщение до массовости. Более того не рекомендую переходить на личности не забывайте зачем форум создан.
> 
> Дело то в том что данные сообщения выходят не только при попытке изменить эти параметры но и просто sysctl –A. Если это действие нормально, то не зачем посылать сообщения об ошибке или просто предупреждение?
> ...

 

без обид, но пост абсолютно бесполезен... 

Объяснять то, что нормален вывод, а не действие... видимо уже не имеет смысла. =(

Ответ всегда зависит от постановки вопроса!!!

Чего конкретно вы хотите добиться в данном вопросе? К какому итогу вам необходимо прийти???

PS: да и гента тут не при делах... эт мэнтейнерам ядра над слать недовольственные сообщения! (как уже говорилось выше)

----------

## Keeper2k7

А причем тут не довольствие, вообще в моем понимание Open Source это одно большое сообщество, то есть Gentoo тоже использует Linux Kernel, что означает что разработчики обмениваются информациях об ошибках, но если уж так важно написать именно маинтейнирам ядра то конечно же стоит это сделать. А то форум русской поддержки Gentoo очень занят спорами со мной, хотя уже давно можно было сообщить маинтейнерам Linux Kernel об этой ошибке. Мне все равно к какому вы итогу придете, как и все в таких случая я пришел сообщить о некоторых наблюдениях, А вот что с этим будет Делать Наше Многоуважаемое Сообщество Русской Поддержки Gentoo Мне Абсолютно Все равно, это как говорится выбор каждого.

P.S. Ничего личного

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> без обид, но пост абсолютно бесполезен... 
> 
> Объяснять то, что нормален вывод, а не действие... видимо уже не имеет смысла. =( 
> 
> Ответ всегда зависит от постановки вопроса!!! 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> без обид, но пост абсолютно бесполезен... 

 

вот я бы посмотрел, как бы ты разгребал эти "ошибки" если их будет порядка 5 десятков и среди них действительно будет сообщение об ошибке

давайте начнем с одного такого "сообщения" и всем скажем - валите на винду, если не устраивает...

----------

## ArtSh

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> вот я бы посмотрел, как бы ты разгребал эти "ошибки" если их будет порядка 5 десятков и среди них действительно будет сообщение об ошибке
> 
> давайте начнем с одного такого "сообщения" и всем скажем - валите на винду, если не устраивает...

 

Вы что, в серьёз думаете, что никто с подобным не сталкивался? Я, например, сталкивался неоднократно, но при чём здесь винда я так и не понял. 

P.S. предлагаю администраторам закрыть тему.

----------

